# When is the best time



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

to buy a plow (New England)

I am not talking about a give away just what time of year can you get the most BANG-4-YOUR-BUCK


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Maybe right now at portsmouth ford, heard they were cheap...fisher and blizzards..


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Usually August or September. Price increases usually come about October. However, this year a lot of things made of steel are increasing next month. You might want to visit with your dealer who can advise you of sheduled price increases.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Late winter many dealers will be looking to sell off what they havn't that season, pre winter sales, as someone said, in august are good too, but start calling dealers near you and ask them. If they have the need to clear out some now I'm sure they'll tell you.


----------



## laubin (Mar 2, 2005)

*Go for it now...*

Hi BUBBACHUKA

I just bought one a month ago at Snowplow Sales Inc. in Gilsum (North of Keen), NH. http://[COLOR=Navy]www.snowplowsales.com/[/COLOR]

$3800.00 installed. (Fisher RD 7.5') I live is Southern Worcester County (Milford, MA) and bought it up there an saved quite a bit. They had a sale (which might still be on) and that was $200 off. Then there wasn't any sales tax of course, and they give a discount of $100 if you pay cash!

They drop you off in downtown Keen to window shop etc., while they install it and then pick you up when there finished. Did a great job too!

Best move I ever made. It sure has come in handy the last month, and I've all but retired my snow thrower....

Larry


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

*USED?--over a New ONE??*

I DONO? every Time I answer & give my personal Opinion its seems to start a Vebual WAR!--Mic O--is Correct! Off season is the Best Time to Buy!--& having Plowed all my Life--now over 50 yrs--& like Most of US?--Not having Deep Pockets--I spend some Time in Salvage yards each Summer! & theres some Pretty Deceant Plows to be Had!--OFF 4 X 4 trucks there!--of course the Change over is a Lot of Work!--& theres allways some Fixing & Modofications that Need to be Done!--but--You end UP!--knowing Exactlly what Y0U Got!--& of course! if You have the $$$$--the Best Way is Have It Done!--but--I*M not in that Situation!--as being an Ole Guy!-al this Computer operated new equipment is Not my Thing!--as If? I can*t Repair It?--Myself??--its NO Good to ME!--& I have Nothing Against New Stuff!--just Personally can NOT Afford IT!--& even though I*M in my 70s--$40,000 for a New 4 X 4 truck w/a Plow makes my Plastic Shovel look pretty Good to ME!--little Hummor!--well Not Really?--but--I live In Central Maine like Mic O & hes NOT alone!--spending Summers getting ready for WINTER!-- & I live near a GMC Dealer that has New Fishers piled UP--like Cord Wood!--at aprox $4,000 each--nice & Shiny-- but I Not having that kind of $$$$--I Improvise!--I have an 8 ft Fisher on my 88 Dodge 4 X 4 short Bed that works as Good as a New one!--all Re-Built--right down to new Paint--it was a lot of Work!--I Guess? the Bottom Line Is?--YOU have to DO! with What YOU can Afford--& being Re-Tired & YEH! & RE-Tarded?--We all Do what Ever? to get the Job Done!--& seeing that they All Brake Down once in a While!--Good Luck Guys!--& Don*t Give UP!--as theres allways Tommorrow!--Ole JIM--


----------

